# Light for a naked Kindle 3



## Kage (Jan 6, 2011)

Liking the feel of the Kindle in my hands - I do not want the extra weight or bulk of a case when I read.  

My challenge is at night.  I have a disability that limits my reach, so, a regular bedside lamp is difficult to turn on/off.  For old fashioned books, my clip on booklight was my best friend.

I am now on a quest to find a clip on booklight that works on a bare Kindle.  

Bought the Mighty Brite, it is way too heavy and large to attach to the naked Kindle.

Bought a Rocket Fish light at my local Best Buy.  Clips on the very edge and holds like a charm, the light itself is so puny it only illuminates a portion of the screen.

Dollar Tree generic clip on light, again, too big to clip on the Kindle.

Has anyone out there found a decent light that will work without a case?

T


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

At $30 this is pricy, but - I think - the best Kindle light out there.... I don't have one for my K3, as I have the lighted case, but I still use this light on my K2:



Also, in the event you do ever need a new bedside lamp, I suggest this one:



I have this lamp as I am clumsy and often very confused  when I wake up, and it doesn't have a switch. You just touch it anywhere, and the light goes on/off.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have found the Verso to fit the bill quite nicely. It is lightweight and not bulky. It takes a couple of 2032 batteries. While it doesn't last as long as the AAA battery lights, you can get the 2032 in bulk through Amazon. Puts out a nice beam of light even lights the whole screen of the DX. The light is turned on by pushing the small button at the top so it is easier to turn on if you have problems with your hands.

http://www.amazon.com/Verso-Reading-Graphite-Frustration-Free-Packaging/dp/B003FZA1OW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298056076&sr=1-1


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

I use a Kandle light with my K3.  I love it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I used the Mighty Bright with my K2 naked for about six months, and really, it was fine--the best as far as illumination goes.  But I currently use the Kandle, and it's pretty decent.  The button battery models really don't put out as much light as those with AAA batteries though, as well as needing battery canges way too often for my tastes.  I'll be interested to see what others come up with.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> . The button battery models really don't put out as much light as those with AAA batteries though, as well as needing battery canges way too often for my tastes. I'll be interested to see what others come up with.


I thought that way as well until I came across the Verso. It puts out alot of light much more than other button battery lights I have tried. Beleive me I have a drawer of multiple brands of reader lights. The ones I use the most are the verso for K3, Belkin for the DX, the m-edge light with my cases and as a backup the mini mightybright (small flex neck than the regular size ones and takes one AAA instead of 3). My main critera for ereader light is weight and amount of light it puts out. The ones I have settled on meet both quite nicely.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you managed to find a rechargeable button battery system?  That would be my problem with a non-AAA light:

Finding a cheap and long-lasting rechargeable system so that I could avoid paying for new batteries constantly and, more importantly, not having to hunt for them in a bodega at 2:00 a.m. because I feel like reading but the baby panther lying next to me is serious about her beauty snooze.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Have you managed to find a rechargeable button battery system? That would be my problem with a non-AAA light:
> 
> Finding a cheap and long-lasting rechargeable system so that I could avoid paying for new batteries constantly and, more importantly, not having to hunt for them in a bodega at 2:00 a.m. because I feel like reading but the baby panther lying next to me is serious about her beauty snooze.


No I haven't found a rechargeable system for button batteries but then again I haven't looked for one either. Had to go to portable light system since the dogs don't like the nightstand light on since it disturbs their sleep. The button last about 20-24 hours what I have found is when they start going dim I replace them since I like a brightly lit screen. You could always keep them in a zip lock bag or something and tape it to the back of your kindle etc. Actually cost wise if you order them in bulk on Amazon they are cheaper than buying them at Walmart etc.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I like the Octovo Solis for K3. The beam is a little more natural and gentle, yet it covers the reading surface and most of the keyboard well. It snaps on to Kindle easily and can be used with or without the cover. It's sleek and contemporary looking, does not have an awkward snaky arm, is easy to use, requires one AA battery. Instead of a flexible long arm it has a short swingout one that is perfectly angled to point down over the screen. I had the M-Edge eLuminator, which is a great light with 2 brightness levels, but I returned it because it did not work well with my Oberon cover. It is really designed to work with an M-Edge cover that has a special slot for it. I didn't care for the switch either. The Octovo has no switch. It automatically turns on when you swing the little arm out. I bought the Octovo from the company web site. If you do order, make sure you pick the one for the model Kindle you have. They fit differently.


----------



## Kage (Jan 6, 2011)

Bought my little turquoise Verso (had to talk myself into spending $$ on ANOTHER light) - I LOVE it.  Big thanks.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

I was very fortunate to place a wanted to buy add here in our for sale, thread for an Octovo Solis for my K2. A gracious member responded and sold me one. They are no longer for sale on the Octovo website. I love the light!

I recently saw a post that they are discontinuing to make them for the K3, due to the fact that the K4 will soon be out. If you are seeking one for the K3 I suggest that you purchase one from Amazon or Octovo soon. As they will soon be hard to find. I do really like them.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

There are many headband lights available in sporting goods stores......light, comfortable, inexpensive, indestructible and long battery life.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> I recently saw a post that they are discontinuing to make them for the K3, due to *the fact that the K4 will soon be out*. If you are seeking one for the K3 I suggest that you purchase one from Amazon or Octovo soon. As they will soon be hard to find. I do really like them.


Not to drag everyone off-topic, but I've been looking for evidence to confirm the above statement ever since you made it and, so far, I haven't found any. No one seems to be talking about the K4 seriously, and most critics think it will either be out at the end of 2011 or in Q1 of 2012. No one knows what features it will have or whether it will be in color. Why would Octovo be discontinuing the Solis for the K3 now?

There are also no words to that effect on Octovo's Solis product page ("hurry while supplies last," etc.). Amazon's product page is also still active. If you remember where you read it, I'd appreciate a link to the post that's causing your concern about Solis availability.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Found it (I think). This post by a customer and/or Octovo fan appears on Octovo's Facebook page:



> Chuck Cutler: Kindle 4 should be announced soon - maybe the K3 cases will be ready by then!


If that's the post you're talking about, then Chris C. was making a joke about the availability of the Octovo Vintage Leather Case for the K3, which everyone has been waiting for since the K3's launch.

In other words, no one need be concerned about the newest Solis being out of production (yet).


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> Liking the feel of the Kindle in my hands - I do not want the extra weight or bulk of a case when I read.
> 
> My challenge is at night. I have a disability that limits my reach, so, a regular bedside lamp is difficult to turn on/off. For old fashioned books, my clip on booklight was my best friend.
> 
> Has anyone out there found a decent light that will work without a case?


Kage, 
Take a look at the  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light. It's worn around the neck and shines light from the chest so it doesn't add weight to the Kindle and will work with all Kindles and your books too. It powers on by flipping the reflector head up so it won't be a problem if your disability makes it difficult to push small buttons. I use one every night to read from my naked K3 or a book (I prefer reading with a Kindle). Alkaline AA batteries last for 120 hours. Today, Kindleworld  reposted a review of several reading lights for the Kindle and commented on this light.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the mighty bright and it has worked great


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

NapCat said:


> There are many headband lights available in sporting goods stores......light, comfortable, inexpensive, indestructible and long battery life.


This is what I do and it works like a charm. I confess to looking a mite silly, but since everyone else is asleep at that point, I can live with it.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Love how much information is provided in this thread, on my way to do further research, thanks!


----------

